# What is this?



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

caught off edge...approx 18" long and wide with wing span


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

This ID is going to be tough ....  The picture is a little ... well ... missing 
(Just kidding - paste that pic - sure someone will name that fish)


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i think its an invisable fish


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

A Bird? Is that right?

Fun game!


----------



## AFastSilverSC2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've seen one of these fish before,.....it's the elusive Florida Camouflage Fish! :laughing:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did it look like this?









Sea Robin


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

From the description of having 'wings' it could also be a Southern Stargazer, _Astroscopus y-graecum_. Be careful handling em because they're capable of delivering an electric shock upon contact. Not enough to cause any serious harm unless you have a pace-maker. But it could make for a really embarrassing surprise!










Lets see the pic!
Alex


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry. pic did not post....but, YES, it is a SEAROBIN..


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats a dorkfishhhhhh


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

aquaholic said:


> sorry. pic did not post....but, YES, it is a SEAROBIN..


 
That was the Addams Family pet!!!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Buche said:


> Thats a dorkfishhhhhh


Wait were you using corndogs for bait?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*stargazer*

I'll tell you one thing. Those stargazers will make you walk on water when you're wading the gulf floundering in the fall and step on one. Those and the electric skates hit the beach at about the same time. They'll bury up completely and you'll never it's there until it starts moving under your foot. Really bad when you're bare foot.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> That was the Addams Family pet!!!





lastcast said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bubba said:


> I'll tell you one thing. Those stargazers will make you walk on water when you're wading the gulf floundering in the fall and step on one. Those and the electric skates hit the beach at about the same time. They'll bury up completely and you'll never it's there until it starts moving under your foot. Really bad when you're bare foot.


Thats why they call them stargazers, because when he is done you will be seeing stars.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Seatmech86 said:


> Wait were you using corndogs for bait?


lol :laughing:


----------

